
Mackinac Island Stone Skipping Competition - behoove
http://www.minnesotamonthly.com/Lifestyle/Minnesota-Culture/Mackinac-Island-Stone-Skipping-Competition/
======
lancefisher
Last year a friend of mine finished work on "Skips Stones for Fudge"
(mentioned at the end of the article). This is a documentary about competitive
stone skipping. The world record was broken a couple times during filming.
Some of the same guys in this article are featured in the film. The fun part
was after the premier of the film in Missoula, most of the "stars" came out on
stage and did a Q&A.

It's really fun to see people who take things like this to the limit. The film
is worth a watch.

[https://vimeo.com/ondemand/skipsstonesforfudge](https://vimeo.com/ondemand/skipsstonesforfudge)

------
Someone
Would it be legal to use tools to perfect stones, or even use artificially
made stones?

If so, where's the Kickstarter?

If not, do people go and dive to retrieve record-breaking stones to sell them
to competitors?

~~~
codyb
I'm not a pro but I think half the joy of stone skipping is finding the
stones. It's an enjoyable leisure activity walking down a beach scouring for
stones.

------
tomcdonnell
Here's a video of the 88 skip record mentioned in the article.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1KfuErAcj0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1KfuErAcj0)

------
speps
That's got nothing on Easdale Island in Scotland :
[http://www.stoneskimming.com/](http://www.stoneskimming.com/)

~~~
goshx
Hard to compare...

* Skims are judged on the distance thrown rather than the number of bounces

------
joveian
A lot of history involved Mackinac. See some of the First Nations Histories
at:
[http://www.tolatsga.org/Compacts.html](http://www.tolatsga.org/Compacts.html)

Especially Ojibwe, Ottawa, and Huron. They are not short but quite good.

------
lpa22
I was mesmerized by the passion and detail of the article, regardless of it
being stone skipping or other content. Hearing about little unknown
communities like this is always heart-warming.

------
suyash
Wow some people have lot of free time - no offense to stone skippers :)

~~~
batbomb
Those who live in glass houses...

~~~
DonHopkins
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnoxKXkPqEE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnoxKXkPqEE)

